# Mit welchen Programmen erstellt?



## tobee (4. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin zufällig auf zwei Internetseiten gestoßen und da wollte ich fragen mit welchen Programmen ist so was möglich?

1. Die Landschaft im Hintergrund
2. Die 3D Icons (z.b. neben Road Runner und Sudoku

Danke, Tobee


----------



## ZaMpTi (4. Juli 2006)

Hi,
also ich würde  sagen

  1. Photoshop
  2. C4D / 3DsMax ( gibt aber auch andere Programme die sowas können )


----------



## tobee (4. Juli 2006)

Kennt jmd. vllt. eine gute Tutorialseite zu den 2 Bildern bzw. Designs.
Ich habe leider keine gute gefunden.

Tobee


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (6. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

Wende Dich bei den 3D-Icons mal vertrauensvoll an unsere 3D-Spezies.
Zu der Grafik bei 2advanced:

Im Prinzip kannst Du das mit ein wenig Geschick gut selber machen.
Zunächst brauchst Du das nötige Bildmaterial, mit denen Du das Drumherum (in diesem
Fall die Berge im Hintergrund und das Wasser) arrangieren kannst. Tutorials für Wolken-
erstellung und Sternenhimmel findest Du zuhauf im Netz, unter anderem hier.
Der Rest ist das Zusammentragen von weiterem Bildmaterial, welches perspektivisch korrekt
gesetzt wurde. Natürlich kannst Du Dir dazu auch ein Grafiktablett nehmen und die Szene
selber zeichnen.

Wie Du siehst, gibt es für die gesamte Komposition kein geeignetes Tutorial und natürlich
auch verschiedene Herangehensweisen. Dabei empfiehlt sich jedenfalls, das Endprodukt
vorher im Kopf schon fertig gezeichnet zu haben - dann fällt es einem leichter, geeignetes
Bildmaterial vor der Arbeit am Rechner schon zu produzieren.

Wenn Du noch spezielle Fragen zu einzelnen Fragmenten der Grafik hast, dann steht dir
die geballte Fachkompetenz des Photoshop-Forums natürlich gern zur Verfügung. 

Gruß


----------

